# More of old mansion, Caerleon - was rumbled... interesting twist.



## seven8

Hi All

Went out with Heather today for a nice walk, as Jen and other family member were out doing some more Christmas shopping. Heather is like me, and would rather leave shopping to 'others'... hehe, so we ventured out into the wind and the slight rain to take a look at a derelict mansion house, just outside Caerleon.

I wasn't too sure if I should consider this property _totally_ out of bounds, but when we arrived there were no 'Private Property' or 'Keep Out' signs, and the gate was open, so as we didn't intend on venturing inside and only wanted to take photos, we went on our way up the path and to the glorious building.

The light today was absolutely dreadful; with dull, overcast skies totally unsuited to architectural type shots. So... my apologies that only one of these shots is non-tonemapped - it's just that to get the best out of the images today I decided to use 5 image -2 to +2 EV bracketing to get some spooky results. Here's the story of the day...

We parked up right next to the open gate on the country lane, and walked 50yds up a path that then veared almost 180 degrees up towards the mansion. Here's the main view from that path leading up to the building;








We walked around to the other side of the building, which seemed to be at the end of a driveway, where the front door was. The path we had just walked up is to the left of this next image.






Closer view of same;







We then walked around to the rear of the building, not much to see to be honest; just the remnants of what must have been a magnificent mansion house in its former days. Such a shame that such a beautiful house could have been allowed to fall into a state of disrepair.






... and I ventured inside to take a quick look, but there was waaaaay too much debris and junk strewn all over the floors (_carpet, needles, beer cans and bottles, smashed glass_ _etc_) that I decided it was far too dangerous (_and wet_) for myself to go further inside, or even for Heather to only step inside. It did look as though the local youth had done their thing, which is such a shame as this must have been a magnificent building in its time.







There is an interesting twist to this trip, as... on the way out back down the path to the right of image #1, as we were walking down to the car, I spotted a black van parked on the opposite side of the road - which at the location it was parked at didn't have a convenient pull-in on the side of the road, and so I thought this a little strange.

A few seconds later a woman, dressed quite casually in a long black cardigan came through the open gate towards us. She didn't look spooky per sé, but I held Heather a little closer as we ventured down the path; tripods over shoulders, rucksacks over backs, and cameras around necks. As we drew closer to the woman, I could see she had a mobile telephone in her hand, and she immediately said to me in quite an aggressive tone... "what are you doing here...?". I replied that I thought it quite obvious looking at us that we had been taking some photos and thinking she might have been the owner, offered to show her them. She declined rudely!

She said to me, again in a very abrupt and aggressive manner, that we were on private property, and that we were trespassing. I was nothing but totally polite in my tone, and immediately apologised. I also repeated that we had only been there to take photos of the building, and commented that (1) I could see no signs anywhere indicating that this was private property and (2) the gate was wide open! She then accused me of opening it! I pointed out to her that the gate was open when we arrived. There were no locks, chains, rope or security of any kind on the 5 bar gate.

We carried on down the path, about 25 yds from the car, and she continued to _interrogate_ me as I was holding Heather with my arm around her. She informed me that Security at the Celtic Manor had been called and were on their way, and the number of my car had been taken for a PNC check. She also commented that there was a 'hoodie' coat in the rear of my car, and that the car had been reported as parked there previously when kids were _partying_ up in the old building!! She then decided to also tell me that this was no place to take a child... and that I could be arrested. That was it... I decided enough was enough and told Heather to get in the car. It was obvious that she had looked into the car and called security before she had even found that I had ventured onto their property. My car was not illegally parked, nor was it parked on private property, it was on the side of the road in a pull-in - so the mere fact that the car was there had alerted her to doing what she had done. For all she knew, I could have been walking along the river or just in the lanes... all legal I might add. 

I informed her that I had never been there before, neither had my car, that she could not arrest me, that she should not be prying into my car, that the hooded coat was not indicative of anything, and that she should ensure that gates are securely closed and locked, and signs made that are clearly displayed, otherwise what did she expect.

OK, so I knew it was private property, but if there was anything of worth or valuable on the property they should ensure it is adequately protected and secured. Quite simply, it isn't, and is freely accessible to all. She was a total jobsworth, was rude, arrogant, and very aggressive.

What struck me as I was driving home with Heather... and that i am quite ashamed at... was that at no time did I even think to question her and ask for some form of identification. My goodness why didn't I think of doing that.

Ho hum, live and learn eh!


----------



## Foxylady

Blimey, that woman sounds like a right battleaxe!  I hope your daughter was okay after that encounter.
Nice pics, btw...I like the spooky effects.


----------



## thewhiteroom23

Well done for giving her a mouthfull though. Obviously taking previous problems with intruders out on you.


----------



## and7barton

Give her a dose of pepper spray.
Best thing I reckon.


----------



## Seahorse

It's a giggle right enough. I wouldn't feel any kind of ashamed at all if I were you... what does it matter if you know the auld witch's name? She'd only be an auld witch with a name to you then.

Always amuses me to let people like that rant on, and just keep smiling politely at them. Annoys them no end.


----------



## seven8

Seahorse said:


> It's a giggle right enough. I wouldn't feel any kind of ashamed at all if I were you... what does it matter if you know the auld witch's name? She'd only be an auld witch with a name to you then.
> 
> Always amuses me to let people like that rant on, and just keep smiling politely at them. Annoys them no end.



Hehe, true enough and to be honest this is exactly what I did do. Even though I let her know I was no pushover, I said all i did in a polite and friendly manner, always looking to protect my daughter first and foremost. 

What I didn't add to my original thread was what she finally said, which was as I was opening the door to the car my side. Heather had already got in to the car the other side, and she said to me... "don't come back' to which I replied... "I won't come back to the house, no, as I now know it to be private property, but I will come back here and park my car right in this very same spot as and when I want to. Have a nice day."


----------



## Seahorse

seven8 said:


> I will come back here and park my car right in this very same spot as and when I want to. Have a nice day."



Nice one. The only time I've really pushed someone was when he actually called the police when I refused to hand over my camera. Plod's reaction was to ask the twat, "What do you actually expect me to do here sir?"


----------



## MD

Seahorse said:


> Always amuses me to let people like that rant on, and just keep smiling politely at them. Annoys them no end.



your so right there


----------



## Sabtr

Lol. So would this wifey proceed to interrogate the postie if he delivered a letter? Wish I had been there - I would have chatted her up.


----------



## infromthestorm

seven8 said:


> Hehe, true enough and to be honest this is exactly what I did do. Even though I let her know I was no pushover, I said all i did in a polite and friendly manner, always looking to protect my daughter first and foremost.
> 
> What I didn't add to my original thread was what she finally said, which was as I was opening the door to the car my side. Heather had already got in to the car the other side, and she said to me... "don't come back' to which I replied... "I won't come back to the house, no, as I now know it to be private property, but I will come back here and park my car right in this very same spot as and when I want to. Have a nice day."



So glad you managed to get the last word in  , Hope the episode didn't upset your daughter


----------



## crickleymal

and7barton said:


> Give her a dose of pepper spray.
> Best thing I reckon.



<Raises quizzical eyebrow>

Sounds like she'd already had her pepper for the day.


----------



## King Al

Unlucky running in to that dragon, that house looks great thought, really like the stairs


----------



## Seahorse

Sausage said:


> Lol. So would this wifey proceed to interrogate the postie if he delivered a letter? Wish I had been there - I would have chatted her up.



You'd have probably scored. 

If you get a chance, take pics.

Otherwise it didn't happen.


----------



## Sabtr

I laugh in the face of danger.  I do like a fiery woman. 

Bigloada will confirm my chattting to strangers powers - the white lady of Weardale was cool...


----------



## Lateo

As _very _strange as this seems, it’s often useful to go directly to an oncoming security guard and question them first!

Literally, “Who are you please?" or "I'm glad you're here - why has this place been left unguarded?

You essentially try to reverse the roles 

It can temporarily confuse someone whos ordainarilly in the 'driving seat' ...and gives you a chance to bluff or wheedle your way out of a tight situation.

I use to do this on army exercises where my patrol was rumbled by a hunter force. 

Its saved me from a few beastings at the hands of a Paratrooper or ten. I once even manegd to order them away because they were looking in the wrong area! (thick tossers)


----------



## Sabtr

Lateo said:


> As _very _strange as this seems, it’s often useful to go directly to an oncoming security guard and question them first!
> 
> Literally, “Who are you please?" or "I'm glad you're here - why has this place been left unguarded?
> 
> You essentially try to reverse the roles
> 
> It can temporarily confuse someone whos ordainarilly in the 'driving seat' ...and gives you a chance to bluff or wheedle your way out of a tight situation.
> 
> I use to do this on army exercises where my patrol was rumbled by a hunter force.
> 
> Its saved me from a few beastings at the hands of a Paratrooper or ten. I once even manegd to order them away because they were looking in the wrong area! (thick tossers)



Hey! That's one of my tricks! I love turning conversations to my advantage.


----------



## groundunder

if that woman cared so much about the property,then why let it fall into that state in the first place?


----------



## seven8

WOW... Thanks everyone for your supportive comments, very much appreciated. Though I am glad I remained calm and polite, I only wish I had been more assertive with her as the more I think about the incident, the more annoyed with myself I become. I can't believe that I didn't even challenge her as to who she was!! grrrr...!

Anyway, I most certainly will be going back, and though not necessarily to visit the mansion I will be parking up in the very same spot on a public road, as there is a river adjacent to the road and I can get to the banks for some birdie shots!  let's hope she spots the car and calls security again eh! 

Cheers all.


----------



## fire*fly

they are great pictures

I think the only 'crime' is allowing a building to get into that state....she obviously loves the place


----------



## sheep2405

Last time I was there I had the police turn up, but I was inside taking pictres when it was dark, they just asked me to leave, they did say that a concerend passer by had seen torch lights inside the building. All in a days adventure


----------



## 85 Vintage

Great pics, I love old houses 

I've encountered an 'owner' once before, as I was walking out he was walking in, doh!  He started off asking what I was doing "taking pictures" then told me I was trespassing "sorry, I was only taking pictures" asked for my name "why" becasue you're trespassing "i'd rather not give it". Then he was fine when he realised I was only taking pictures, litterally just had my torch and camera with me. Had a bit of a chat and he was only bothered about me being there because he didn't know I was there. Ended up giving me his num so I could let him know incase I wanted to go back.


----------



## katbers

Old mansion and homes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## katbers

Old man sons and homes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

